# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Món ăn truyền thống của người Trung Quốc trong tết thanh minh

## yeudulich

Mỗi năm cứ đến ngày mùng 4 - 5 tháng 3 âm lịch, người dân Trung Quốc lại nhộn nhịp chuẩn bị cho tết Thanh minh.

Ngoài lễ viếng mộ tổ tiên, thưởng thức những món ăn truyền thống cũng là một phần không thể thiếu trong dịp tết cổ truyền này.

Thanh đoàn tử

Vào tiết Thanh minh, người Giang Nam có tục ăn bánh Thanh đoàn tử. Để làm được loại bánh này, người ta ép lấy nước một lại cỏ mọng có tên là “Tương mạch thảo”, sau đó trộn với bột nếp đã xay nhuyễn thành một thứ bột ướt mịn. Nhân bánh là bột đậu xanh trộn đường. Đặt một viên nhân bánh và một miếng mỡ lợn nhỏ vào vỏ bột, vê tròn rồi xếp vào lồng hấp, hấp cách thủy đến chín. Khi lấy bánh ra khỏi lồng hấp, người ta lấy dầu thực vật quét đều lên khắp bề mặt bánh, khi đó bánh mới hoàn thành. Thanh đoàn tử có màu xanh bóng như ngọc, vị mềm, thơm, ăn vào thấy ngọt mà bùi, béo mà không ngấy. Người Giang Nam dùng thứ bánh này để cúng tổ tiên nên Thanh đoàn tử không chỉ là một món ăn mà đã trở thành phong tục ẩm thực của vùng đất này.

Bánh cuộn thừng

Ăn bánh cuộn thừng là phong tục truyền thống vào tiết Thanh minh của người Trung Quốc. Thứ bánh này được chiên trong mỡ, vị giòn, thơm. Thời xưa tục cấm lửa vào tết Hàn thực không được phổ biến rộng rãi tại Trung Quốc nhưng tục ăn bánh cuộn thừng lại được người dân rất ưa chuộng. Ngày nay bánh cuộn thừng có sự khác biệt giữa hai miền nam bắc. Bánh miền bắc thường to, dùng bột mì làm nguyên liệu chính. Bánh miền nam nhỏ và tinh xảo hơn, đa phần dùng bột gạo để làm. Bánh cuộn thừng cũng xuất hiện trong các vùng dân tộc thiểu số, vị ngon khác lạ, trong đó bánh cuộn thừng của tộc Duy Ngô Nhĩ, Đông Hương và dân tộc Hồi ở Ninh Hạ là nổi tiếng nhất.

Dịp tết Thanh minh cũng trùng với mùa ốc nên người Trung Quốc có câu nói: “Thanh minh ăn ốc, không cần ăn ngỗng”. Chưa vào mùa sinh sản nên ốc dịp này béo, ăn rất ngọt. Ốc có nhiều cách chế biến, có thể xào với hành, gừng, rượu nấu, xì dầu và đường trắng hoặc khêu lấy thịt để hấp, trộn hay chần tái đều rất ngon.

Ngoài các món ăn trên, vào dịp tết Thanh minh, người Trung Quốc còn có tục ăn trứng gà, bánh bông lan, bánh kẹp, bánh chưng, bánh dày… Các món ăn muôn hình muôn vẻ mà giàu chất dinh dưỡng.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## thientai206

up hình món ăn lên cho e nghía cái bác

----------


## dung89

Bánh cuộn thừng như thế nào nhỉ, mình không hình dung nổi

----------

